

DARPA red balloon viral sharing technique finds new uses for startup - ph0rque
http://talkto.com/win/1/?u1=e07M3ua

======
SnootyMonkey
Here's the challenge by DARPA Network Challenge (Red Balloon Challenge) from
2009.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DARPA_Network_Challenge>

The challenge was to find 10 red weather balloons located somewhere in the US.

Dr. Crane and a team from the MIT Media Lab won it by using viral spreading
through social networks.

